# sick piranha-bacteria on chin



## Burstout13 (Jun 4, 2003)

i have one piranha that has a little white spot on his chin. I asked one friend and he said it was ick (ich). When i went to the store the owner said something different. Anyways i medicated them (forgot what medication was called) and the water turned bright yellow. Anyways i was curious if anyone knew what the white spot below my piranhas mouth was. and if so... what is the best medication....thanks


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

prolly fungi.
best medication is salt








one tablespoon per 10 gallons i think. or was it 20.

you will be supprised to learn that salt is a universal treatment in aquariums


----------



## Heartless-Dealer (Aug 3, 2003)




----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

how big a fish in how large a tank. Sounds like a rub sore to me. unavoidable and nothing to worry about.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

Xenon said:


> how big a fish in how large a tank. Sounds like a rub sore to me. unavoidable and nothing to worry about.


 thats sounds correct


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Do you have pix?? Does it look like a bump on chin?? Its a usual and common thing for a fish to have especially when they rub or bump against the glass often. This can cause an injury and/or can get infected which can form into a callous. Giving your P more space and using Melfix or salt can help heal the problem.


----------



## eatfish (Jul 30, 2003)

what is the difference between maleflex and salt


----------

